# Ayuda con un Decodificador 6 x 64



## dxa (Jul 30, 2010)

Primero que nada un cordial saludo a todos!!

Hace una semana me encargaron hacer un decodificador binario 6x64 por mapas de karnaugh
el problema no es diseñarlo sino que necesitaria muchas compuertas AND de 3 entradas (7411)
y me comentaron que hay un integrado que hace la funcion de un decodificador 3x8.

Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar y decirme cual es el integrado?? por que no lo encuentro por ningun lado y no tengo idea de como conseguirlo 

Y si alguien tiene otra mejor idea de como hacer el cto. se aceptan opciones 
el cto. es de 6 entradas 64 salidas con compuertas AND de 3 entradas.

Gracias por adelantado por su ayuda!!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2010)

¿es un ejercicio de clase?
Implementar eso "con puertas nand" es totalmente absurdo, lo lógico es usar 9 decodificadores de 3 a 8


----------



## dxa (Jul 30, 2010)

Si es un trabajo que me encargaron realizar por eso necesito la ayuda por que es mucho gastadero de integrados 7411 (compuertas AND de 3 entradas) para hacer el decodificador habia escuchado que existe un decodificador de 3 x 8 quiero saber cual es el integrado


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2010)

¿No tienes un libro de integrados?
Yo ahora no tengo ninguno en casa, hace tiempo que no trabajo de electrónico.
En google pones "3 to 8 ttl ic decoder", segundo enlace
El 74xx138 es "tu hombre"
http://www.learn-c.com/74ls138.pdf


----------



## dxa (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias Scooter !!!

Es el integrado que buscaba el 74HC138

Ahora es de tratar de conectar los 8 decodificadores para formar el de 6x64.

oye otra pregunta.
Para que son los pines 4,5,6 del integrado
dicen G2a,G2b,G1 que son enable.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2010)

Esos pines son precisamente para lo que buscas; conectar mas de un 138


----------

